# Gun Season



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Everyone be safe and have a good week.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks bobk. Especially on the 'be safe' part. 

You do the same.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all, kill a big one and get home safe.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wear your harness and orange! Be safe in all seasons, anymore bow season is just as dangerous but be aware of your surroundings this week! Best time of the year!!!! Good luck everyone and have fun!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I hope everyone stays safe, and you have to work your butts off at the end of the hunt! I'm going with my BIL to a property in southern Geauga Co. that I have never hunted. Private property! He showed me some trail cam pics, one of which he made his new wallpaper. 6 bucks in one group. Of course, the bachelor groups have broken up now, but any property that has that many roaming around, I want to hunt!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Luck everyone and stay safe. Tagged out this morning with a 5 pt buck with .45 cal muzzle loader.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sitting here at work seeing post on facebook of all these 1 and 2 year old small bucks being killed.....kinda making me sick...I know I know its the same every year and it is what it is but man I hate seeing it. Seeing guys posts sayen "finally punched my ticket"....well what do you mean finally? Gun season opened today and you know damn well you don't bow hunt....lol....so it took you 5 hours? The struggle of a bow hunter is real. LOLOL. Stay safe out there this gun season people!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Agree with your point scum frog. But beauty is in the eye of the holder. Trophies are different to all people.. A lot of people hunt to provide for themselves and families. Can't ever blame a fellow brother or sister for sharing our love of the outdoors and putting food on the table. I'm to blame when it comes to turkey season. Sure id love a big ole long beard but if a jake comes in, he's getting shot. I love turkey too much & don't get to hunt them much. same goes to many deer hunters who love to eat deer but may not be able to hunt much. Just my .02.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a "first one that comes across" hunter. Shot a decent doe this year. I wont shoot a yearling. Made the whole thing into trail and summer sausage. Got my first one in 6 or 7 seasons. I am done for the year and will enjoy it on the ice....if we get some. I only need one and I can't eat horns. Have plenty of them laying around the house.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Sitting here at work seeing post on facebook of all these 1 and 2 year old small bucks being killed.....kinda making me sick...I know I know its the same every year and it is what it is but man I hate seeing it. Seeing guys posts sayen "finally punched my ticket"....well what do you mean finally? Gun season opened today and you know damn well you don't bow hunt....lol....so it took you 5 hours? The struggle of a bow hunter is real. LOLOL. Stay safe out there this gun season people!


I can appreciate your sentiment, whether bow or gun hunter! I'm an Ohioan, but I belong to a gun club just across the line in PA. A couple weeks ago I was at the range sighting in my muzzle loader for Ohio deer season. A PA guy showed up to sight in his rifle for bear season. He showed me the rack of a buck he harvested during bow season. 14 pointer with great mass that carried all the way through the rack! I remarked about how so many guys were hollering about the "antler restrictions" when they came in. He told me he never saw such nice bucks in his area until they did! What can you expect when you're whacking 1 1/2 year old bucks like crazy!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Antler fetish doesn't apply equally to all hunters fortunately.

It is called Ohio deer season ,not Ohio antler season.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Agree with Lundy. If I wanted a score I would go bowling. Don't mind getting nice bucks but not my goal.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

I play both sides on this one I shot a 160 buck this year first buck in 3 yrs not because opportunity but because I let others walk to grow bigger. I also eat deer every yr all yr. 
If someone truly is just a brown it's down person I would think the problem areas ( overpopulated) would be good go to places 
Heck you might just tagged out in less than an hour


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry I meant to post this in the other thread...

I took my girlfriend out for her first time hunting. We had a great morning!
[video]



[/video]


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I see both sides as I hunt a lot and I like to shoot mature bucks while my dad shoots the first one he sees. He killed a 150-160s a few years ago that he didn't know was a buck until we walked up to it. Deer come in he sees food. Sure I try my best to steer him away from potential when I see it but if he wants deer to eat you cannot fault that it's what it's all about. Now what I hate is listening to my neighbors whine about deer numbers then watching them blast at does I've watched all bow season. That's a true hypocrite.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Boy ole boy. I do feel sorry for us bow hunters and our struggles.


----------

